# Do Clones Have To Adjust To Outside?



## GrowRebel (May 15, 2008)

:ciao:If the outside temps are similar to the indoor grow temps can clones be put out and :watchplantlanted right away or do you have to let them adjust to being outside  ... like bringing them out for a few hours then increasing the time out side ... if so why is this necessary?


----------



## ugmjfarmer (May 15, 2008)

Yes, Clones are very delicate plants until they have an established root structure. Ideally, any plant that you will be putting outdoors will have enough root and height to survive the shock. Mother nature can be pretty harsh sometimes.

Ideally, you will grow them to at least a foot tall and only bring them outdoors for ever increasing periods of time once they have established roots.


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

I would say that even with established root systems, you should place them somewhere where they are in the shade for a day or two to allow them to adjust to the massive amount of lumens that they will be receiving. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input ... to clarify these are not fresh clones ... they are a couple of months old ...  I have put them out in direct sunlight for several hours and they did fine ... I just have so many that it is difficult to take them in and out.

So what do you think?


----------



## BigTree420 (May 16, 2008)

they should be ok IMO if they are a couple months old...


----------



## Old Bud (May 18, 2008)

I have put out clones of various sizes and ages. I like to plant my clones when several days of cloudy weather and LIGHT rain are forecast. This gives them a chance to root before full sun. They need lots of moisture during the rooting process.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 19, 2008)

I plan to plant these ladies of my this Wed. ... they seem to be handling being outside in the pots ... I haven't left them out all day, but I believe they can handle the transplant.  We have cool temps ... but they seem to be able to handle it ... besides ... I have 22 plants for me and a couple of friends ... that too many to take in and out ... many are in one gallon pots so Wed will be the plant day for me ...:hubba:


----------



## ugmjfarmer (May 19, 2008)

Good luck with planting. As always if this is guerrilla farming, make sure you cross your T's, dot your I's, and plan for the worst.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 21, 2008)

Most of the ladies are in the ground ... I had an afternoon appointment so I have four more to put in ... ran out of the pro-mix and the place that carried it is out ... for good!  The have a replacement they say is as good ... so we shall see ... I'll be going back out in a few minutes to finish ... will be taking pictures to see the progress ... :hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (May 21, 2008)

All 11 of my ladies are in the ground include the hermie that everyone told me to get rid of ... 80% female is too precious to kill IMO ... I'll keep an eye on it ... if I can't keep the male pods under control I will pull it ... it set off from the ladies ... but just in case  ... I keep watch.

This year's line up ... 2 of my finest ladies ... the ones I almost lost for good  ... Electric Blue ... 2 CheeseXFox47 ... one BlockheadXLove Potion#1 ... 2 lovebud ... 1 Bigbud ... one Northern Light ... the Swt#3 hermie 80% female ... and the sweet OZ indica ... Looking foward to late Sept ... early Oct.:farm:

Ladies and gentlemen of the board ... I would just like to express my joy at being able to grow outside ... I truly feel bless to exprience something so wonderful ... I just love growing outside:watchplant: ... been growing inside since 98 ... 10 years now ... wow:shocked: ... but it's so thrilling to see my girls taller than 2.5ft-3ft ... I love it :hubba:... if you haven't grown outside and have the opportunity to do so ... *DO IT* ... it is a complete and total joy:woohoo: ... after you got all the holes dugs that is ... oh my aching back! 

I will take picture every month to record progress of the grow ... 
Here's a couple of three pictures ...


----------



## GrowRebel (May 21, 2008)

All 11 of my ladies are in the ground include the hermie that everyone told me to get rid of ... 80% female is too precious to kill IMO ... I'll keep an eye on it ... if I can't keep the male pods under control I will pull it ... it set off from the ladies ... but just in case  ... I keep watch.

This year's line up ... 2 of my finest ladies ... the ones I almost lost for good  ... Electric Blue ... 2 CheeseXFox47 ... one BlockheadXLove Potion#1 ... 2 lovebud ... 1 Bigbud ... one Northern Light ... the Swt#3 hermie 80% female ... and the sweet OZ indica ... Looking foward to late Sept ... early Oct.:farm:

Ladies and gentlemen of the board ... I would just like to express my joy at being able to grow outside ... I truly feel bless to exprience something so wonderful ... I just love growing outside:watchplant: ... been growing inside since 98 ... 10 years now ... wow:shocked: ... but it's so thrilling to see my girls taller than 2.5ft-3ft ... I love it :hubba:... if you haven't grown outside and have the opportunity to do so ... *DO IT* ... it is a complete and total joy:woohoo: ... after you got all the holes dugs that is ... oh my aching back! 

I will take picture every month to record progress of the grow ... 
Here's a couple of three pictures ...


----------



## ugmjfarmer (May 21, 2008)

GL and keep us posted! I woulda ditched the hermie. I'd much prefer sensi then the risk of seeds. Even if its a sweet#3. 

On the plus side, you have my favorite strain, NL! Im a sucker for the fine NL that i've had in the past.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 21, 2008)

Oh oh ... didn't mean to make the double post ...  yeah ... I know a lot of folks would do that, but I've been out for too long ... I had a hermie outside last year and got not seed from my ladies ... :hubba:

NL has been in my garden for years now ... and more years to come ...


----------



## GrowRebel (May 22, 2008)

:ciao:Well I checked out my girls today and they are so friggin happy to be outside :fly:... even though it's only 52 degrees ... it's like they are saying  ... what is that bright light? ... I must reach my leave up to touch it! ... :giggle:

It got to a low of 40 this morning ... They are all perked up and standing tall  ... this is going to be a wonderful grow year ...:watchplant:

God bless each and every pot garden on earth!:farm:


----------



## Dizzy (May 22, 2008)

when I clone after there rooted i keep them inside for about a week then for the next week i keep them in my window seal and put them outside for a couple of hours each day............... then i put them in their spots outside


----------



## GrowRebel (May 23, 2008)

This year I didn't do the gradual thang ... I just put them out for a few days for a few hours ...six or more ... then the day before I planted them I left them outside all night  ... the clones were a couple of months old or more ... so they had a good root system establish ...  I would not have done this with new clones of course ... but I figure clones this age would handle the transition ... 

... so far so good ... :watchplant::giggle:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay ... I got the Super Silver Haze that I planted on the 13 of April ... I sex it and it's a girl ... I want to put her outside ... In fact I have her outside now in full sun to see how she handle's it ... so far she is ... I had her out yesterday for a few hours ... If she can handle the full sun can I plant her tonight?  Temps are warm ... but it was a lot warmer ... hot ... on the flower level in my grow closet ...  all most lost her to a damn woodchuck ... I had her in a wheel barrow where I plan to plant her ... I saw the SOB stand up to try and get it ... scared it away ... I'm going to use a wire fence ... plant to bury it deep and use long hook to keep it in the ground so woody can't get to it ... so what do you guys think?  Tonight ok?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool Rebel.....i put my clones out when they have been in a three inch pot (soil) for bout a week after the cloner (am kinda new at making clones tho).  I did chicken wire round my grow area, keeps the deer out...glad i dont have wood chucks to worry bout.  Good luck to you, and will be watching.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 8, 2008)

My cuttings, including a 4" one with no roots, went from indoors to 100F outside in one day.  They seem to be rooting well and doing fine after 3 weeks.  I wish I had read this thread before I did that.  I hope it doesn't cause any long term growth problems.
The pictures are in my journal link in my sig.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 8, 2008)

This plant is almost two months old ... I left it outside in direct sunlight and it seems to be ok ... I'll be putting it in the ground tonight ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 10, 2008)

Second day for the SSH ... it is happy to be outside ... it belongs outside ... being a haze ... It gets full sun from 7AM to 5PM ... can't wait to see what this beautiful lady will do outside ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 11, 2008)

I haven't put up a picture of the new girl so while I was at it ... and it has been 3 weeks since they were planted I thought I put up some updated pictures of the grow ...

I put up the one from 3 weeks ago and the one today ...
the first two are the plants I don't know who it is ... possibly love bud ... 
... the second to is bigbud... 

more in next post ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 11, 2008)

The first picture is of the Super Silver Haze that was put out on the 8th of June ... I can't wait to see what this fine lady will do out it 10 hour full sun ...

... next is the OZ indica after shot ... will put up before in next post ...

... then it's the commerical smoke that I liked ... I sure understand why commerical grower pick this strain what ever it is ... sure grows fast ... check it ... :hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay this isn't going to put up files I already posted so the first pictue is the before and after shots of the Blockhead X LovePotion ....

... next is the cheese X Fox 47 ... after pictures .. ... 

... I see some holes in the leaves but it looks like hit and run stuff ... I don't see any bugs living on the leaves ...


----------



## bznuts (Jun 11, 2008)

yea this is one of two grapefruit diesel clones that i planted this morning. it looks horrible huh. i think it was "shocked" from the intensity of sunlight. but several others are doing well like this pic of one of my sour deisel clones that i got, and planted at the same time as the grapefruits. maybe they are just stronger plants and can hang. i dont know. some seemed to like the transition while others cant take it.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 11, 2008)

I took the SSH outside and put it in full sun before I planted it ... I did it for two days then planted on the second day when I saw it could handle it ... It only takes a few hour really to see if the plant can handle full sun ... you might want to try that next time ... in the meantime I would get some shade for the one doing poorly use some superthrive ... or anything that will help with transplant shock ... how much sun does it get a day ... do you know?


----------



## bznuts (Jun 11, 2008)

they get about 6hrs of direct sun. do you think the ones that are doing bad will stay alive. where can i get that superthrive? tx


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 11, 2008)

I would certainly give it a shot to keep it alive ... I would get some shade for it ... if that's possible try and keep the leaves moist ... when it wilt like that inside I put a plastic bag that I mist over it ... but don't do it in direct sun ... If you are in the US you can get superthrive at walmart ... 

... Hereis a place you can get it online ... 
... Here's another place you can get it ...


----------



## bznuts (Jun 11, 2008)

cool thx. i just went and picked up some superthrive. they seem to look pretty weak, but we will see. ill keep u posted. thanks for all the help.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 25, 2008)

:dancing::fly::ciao: This is an update of my outdoor grow ... I wish I could put the picture up side by side, of the last shot with this current shot ... oh well ... just will have to flip back and forth through pages ... :doh:

I'm putting in four picture per post ... the first is the Big Bud I had the was very sick due to bad soil ... the only way I could say my one female with no seeds left was to put it out side ... she doing quite well now ... we be able to get good clone from her next week ... :farm:

... next is the blockhead X love potion#1 ... 

... Cheese X Fox47 ...
... a commercial strain ... it's definitely an indica ... get grows pretty quick ... the bugs seem to like to take bite out of the leaves ... I soaped it down last week seems to help ... no holes on the new growth ... 

to be continued ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 25, 2008)

I went out and measured the ladies ... the Big bud ... was about 4-5 inches when put out ... now it's at 2ft ... Blockhead X was at 3ft ...
... Cheese X ... almost 4ft ... 
.... Commercial ... 3.5 ft ...

next picture is the Electric Blue ... at 3.5 ft ... started out at or below 1 ft ... 
... this is the Love Bud ... it was about 3 inches ... when planted ... one of the sick ones ...due to bad soil ...  doing much better now ... at 2 ft ... 

... Northern Light ... was about a foot when planted ... now 2ft ... 
... then there is the OZ indica ... the lady is getting oh so bushy ... at 2.5 ft ... :hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 25, 2008)

Okay ... this is the last two ...
... Super Silver Haze ... planted a little late ... 8th of June ... hasn't grow very much since first planting, but has bushed out nicely ... less than a foot when planted ... now ... at a foot ... 

... and an unknown plant ...it could be a love bud, but I don't know for sure ... won't know until harvest ... was one of the sick plants due to bad soil ... already in the largest pot I had... only a few inches high ... in the bad soil ... I needed to transplant into good soil so putting it outside was my only option ... doing great now at 2 ft ... :yay::clap:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 2, 2008)

I took some clones today from the outdoor ladies ... I figure it's about time ... while I was doing that I got height measurements ... the 2 Electric Blue are 4ft and over ... the Indica OZ is 3ft ... she is staying short and bushy ... BlockheadXLove Postion ... 3.5 Ft ... Lovebud ... 2.5ft ... NL ... 2.5ft ... she staying short too ... CheeseXFox47 4.5ft ... commercial plant ... 3ft + ... the unknown plant ... 2.5ft ... Big Bud ... 2.5ft ....the hermie swt#3 ... 3.5+ ... and the late planted SSHz ... 1.5ft +  all the ladies except for the SSHz have grown taller than their fence ... will probably take pictures in a week or so ... :hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 9, 2008)

Update ... well it's been raining here yesterday and today... it's clearing out, but the problem is we have been getting so much rain that I haven't had a chance to feed the ladies ... looks like its going to be mostly dry the next 10 days ... I will have to shoot for Saturday to feed them ... give them time to dry out ... 
... they are looking good ... the SSHz has gotten as tall as its fence ... about 2ft ... soon it will surpass it ... the hermie is getting tall ... probably 4ft ... these are rough estimates ... haven't measured them ... the cheese x fox 47 is awsome ... it is over 5ft very bushy ... same with the oz indica ... only not nearly as tall about 4ft ... the small clones are all bushy and almost 3ft tall ... I hope their illness hasn't effect their taste and potency ... the plants that were sick that I had indoor and use the pro mix to save ... well they grow well ... but their taste potency and smell are not as they were:cry: ... I hope that isn't the case with the outdoor plants that were sick ... 

... any info you can give me regarding this grow would be appreciated ... when I can I will post more pictures ... :hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good bud looks like you're giving them lots of TLC. Looking forward to seeing more .


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 13, 2008)

Well folks we have been getting a lot of storm in these parts ... the rain isn't hurting the girls ...they are handling it as you can see by the pictures ... the problem is feeding them ... I need to get these ladies some food ... hopefully I will be able to do it by the middle of the week ... 

I will do for pictures per post ... this is part one ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 13, 2008)

Here are the next for shots ... :hubba:

The hermie is a Swt#3 by the way ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 13, 2008)

here are the last four ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 19, 2008)

When out today and got actural measurements of the ladies ... the SSHZ was a little over 2ft ... the Swt#3 hermie is just shy of 5ft ... the Bigbud is just shy of 3ft ... the unknown plant is just over 3ft ... the commercial plant is almost 4ft ... the lovebud is almost 3ft ... the NL is at 3ft ... the cheesexfox47 is at 5ft ... the Blockheadxlovepotion is at 4ft ... same with the electric blues and the OZ indica which is well into flowering is over 3.5ft ... more pictures when ever I get a chance to take some ... perhaps in a couple of weeks or so ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 21, 2008)

I forgot to record the day I when out and fed the girl ... I believe it was on the 17th ... Sunday I really started to see that they were turning green ... the feeding did the trick ... most were pretty pale ... the OZ indica has flowers so I plan to start feeding her guano ... the others as well ... I see the are getting pre flowers ... I'm going to see if I can feed them once a week ... I heard that guano does burn ... I'll let the plants decide ... if they can handle once a week that's what I'll do ... 

... I had 8 plants outside for the first time last year ... the hight ranged from 3ft to 6ft ... I got 11 ounces ... the most was 2.5 oz from the 6 footer ... I only fed them once during flowering and a couple of time during veg ... they looked healthy to me so I fed them when I thought they needed it ... I'm working to get much better yields this year ...


----------



## heysucka (Jul 24, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> This plant is almost two months old ... I left it outside in direct sunlight and it seems to be ok ... I'll be putting it in the ground tonight ...


 
i have a clone growing outside for about 4-5 weeks now, its about a foot tall, and has a bunch of little buds forming, how much yield do you usually get off of a clone outdoors?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking good GrowRebel


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 24, 2008)

heysucka said:
			
		

> i have a clone growing outside for about 4-5 weeks now, its about a foot tall, and has a bunch of little buds forming, how much yield do you usually get off of a clone outdoors?



With just me smoking it, I'm still toking a couple of bowls every day from my 3 foot tall plant last September.  Are you sure it's flowering already?  It sounds a little young for that.  They usually go 3 or 4 months, maybe more before you can harvest.


EDIT:  Oops, sorry, I contributed to this thread jack and then couldn't seem to delete it.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 26, 2008)

heysucka said:
			
		

> i have a clone growing outside for about 4-5 weeks now, its about a foot tall, and has a bunch of little buds forming, how much yield do you usually get off of a clone outdoors?



There are a lot of factors involved ... from the sound of what you discribed ... it won't be much ... a clone outside for 5 weeks and only a foot tall? ... any way ... how tall the plant gets how much food it gets ... you can get anywhere from a 1/4 oz to 3 oz per clone ... at least that what I get ... :giggle:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 27, 2008)

Well fellow growers new pictures of my ladies ... hope you can see them through all the other weeds ... 

I will post three pictures per post ... check it ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are the next group of three ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 27, 2008)

Next three ... :hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 27, 2008)

And that's this years line up ... hope you liked the updated pictures ... 

Oh my I just realize I don't have an early picture of the Lovebud ... here it is ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yeah I plan to start the lady on a guano tea tonight ... I'll try feeding them once a week and see how that goes ... may need less but we shall see ... may get lot of rain too ... that's another factor ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 10, 2008)

Well we have been getting rain this weekend ... in the afternoon ... sometimes heavy ... the ladies are pale ... today is their feeding day, but it's just too wet ... I plan to wait until Wednesday ... give them time to dry out ... it's been a somewhat wet summer ... rain once or twice a week ... not all day ... just periods of rain ... I hope it's not going to continue to be a problem come fall ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 12, 2008)

Is anyone else having more rain than needed ... has it happen to anyone before ... what happen ... what did you do?


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 16, 2008)

Still wondering about that rain ... what kind of effect does it have ... not getting a wash out ... but enough rain where I worry about feeding ... what will happen?

More pictures ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 16, 2008)

Four more pictures of my ladies for your enjoyment ... :hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 16, 2008)

The hermie that everyone told me to get rig of has so far produced nothing put pre flowers ... I check it everyday for balls, but so far nothing ... and she is a big 6ft 5" tall ... now it may not be big for Old Hippie ... but for me  ... that's pretty tall ... think of how much bud I would have lost if I had listen to the folks that said get rid of it ... :hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 16, 2008)

Just caught up with your grow.  Those plants are looking AWESOME!  You got some excellent cover to hide them in too......
Good Growing!


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 16, 2008)

Ah! Fellow female grower! ... :welcome::ciao::dancing:  Thanks for stopping by... are you growing outside too?:hubba:


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 16, 2008)

Outstanding Cover.

The plants look nice and healthy too good job 

hope you have a great harvest


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 21, 2008)

As you all know it's been raining here ... not a lot to hurt things ... but enough to make the ladies a bit pale ... check out the new pictures ... 
The first set of pictures is for all the nay sayers that told me to get rid of the Swt#3 hermie even though it was 80% female ... well check it out ... no ball ladies and gentleman ... I don't know how much of a yield I will get from her but it will be that much more than what I will have if I had not kept her ... see I told you guys it would be alright!:hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's set two of the pictures ... notice how the ladies are a bit pale ... now I don't know if it's because I'm not feeding them enough ... using the guano ... 10-1-1 and 1-10-1 ... I'm using a tablespoon per gallon ... maybe I should use more? ... or because of the rain we have been getting ... rememeber it's not a wash out day type of rain ... just a couple times a week from a few minutes to a few hours ... well check out the pictures and give me some feedback ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know if you can see it or not, but the sun leaves are turning yellow and dying ... they really stand out ... so I remove them when I can ... not sure they should be turning that quickly ... what do you guys think?   ... I didn't record it ... and I should have ... I fed the ladies yesterday morning with the guano that soaked for three days ... hopefully I will see some improvement in color by the weekend ... possibility of rain during the weekend too ... 

the cheese x fox47 is really pale ... lots of yellowing sun leaves too ... I think you can see it in these pictures ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 21, 2008)

More shots of close ups of the buds ... seems like I'm not going to get much of a yield again this year ... the OZ looks like it will be a good yield but the rest ... well it remains to be seen ... the swt#3 is tall, but still doesn't look like it's going to give no more than 2 0z if that ... I don't have my hope up for high yields ... let me put it that way ... I'm hoping the guano will help, but perhaps I'm not using enough?


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 21, 2008)

Now this Lovebud and Northern Lights have been fighting to remain green, but the pale is fighting back ... check it ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 21, 2008)

Now the OZ indica buds are looking great ... she started to flower back in late July ... some of the others are just starting to get buds forming ... as you can see by the close up pictures I've posted ... that's why I'm wondering about a good yield this year ... I would love to get a pound ... a half, but I doubt I will ... from the 12 plants ... :confused2:


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 21, 2008)

Now my guess is the OZ should be ready by Labor Day weekend ... what say you guys and gals?

Of course I will check the trichomes to make sure she is ready, but that's my guess ... what say you?

I was hoping the Super Silver Haze would get taller than it did, but it didn't ... don't think it will be a high yielder either ... but notice all the yellow leaves ... I'm thinking it's too early for that sort of thing ... comments?


----------



## GrowRebel (Aug 24, 2008)

The girls still looked a little hungry after given them the guano ... so I fed them some MG ... I'm goint out and get some bloom builder while I still have time ... I don't want another year of poor yields due to lack of feeding ... do you guys think I still have time?


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 2, 2008)

Well I used some MG veg and MG bloom builder on the ladies ... looks like they are turning a nice green again ... the weather has been dry too giving them a chance to dry out ... the OZ indica looks like it will be ready in a week or so ... I will take final pictures of all the ladies before harvest ... it will be a happy and sad time ... I will miss seeing the ladies when I take my walk once they are gone ... but for now they look pretty happy ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here are more pictures of the ladies ... the bagseed lady is a nice size ... but I'm worried whether or not she will be as good as the mother ... I harvest a second bagseed plant and it was nothing like the mother ... in fact it was a terrible buzz ... I'm hoping this isn't the case with this one ... it does appear to be a different strain than the other bagseed ... 
the big bud is starting to look really nice ... and the blockhead x love potion is filling out too ... I'm planning to feed some bloom builder today ... we've been getting rain so I can only give a little but I want to make sure they are getting enough to eat ... check it ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 10, 2008)

The cheese x fox is looking great ... I think she will be a big yield a good quarter pound ... would be my guess ... the electric blues are over 6ft ... put I still don't smell the grapefruit flavor it use to have ... deeply disappointed about losing the smell after she recovered ... but she still is quite potent ... hopefully I will get some of the smell ... check it ... :hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 10, 2008)

The lovebud  is looking good ... there was a part of one of the buds that had turned brown ... don't know what happen, but I removed it ... the Northern lights I tried to get some seeds, but it doesn't look like the pollen took ... the unknown plant I think is another northern light ... at least it smells like it ... won't know for sure until harvest ... check it ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 10, 2008)

The super silver haze is shaping up nice ... she's not very tall, but the buds are looking nice ... I figure she will be done in early Oct.

The Oz indica was harvest ... this is the last picture of this fine lady ... I think she will yield about 3 oz maybe more ... 


The sweet tooth#3 that was once a hermie, but is now a full blown female is doing well ... I don't think she is going to yield more than a ounce to an ounce and a half, maybe more ... but that's more bud than what I would have if I had killed her as was suggested by many ... :ignore:


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 10, 2008)

I got my harvest pictures mixed ... so here is the lady before harvest ... with a couple of close shots ... 

From the shot of the buds what would be your guess as to yield? ... 

Well hope you guys enjoyed my pictures ... of course there will be more in the near future:hubba:


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 11, 2008)

:ciao: My first lady is dry enough to smoke and get a proper weight ... since I took bits of her along the way and gave some away I can only give a good guess ... but I would say I got at least 3 oz from her maybe a little more ... not a little less though ... she was from a seed ... for the record


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome results! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks ... plan to update the thread until the harvest is done ... looks like it's going to be a good one ... for me at least ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Sep 29, 2008)

:ciao: well folks the deed was done for most of the ladies Saturday night ... had a few friends over yesterday to help with the manicure ... all is done ... will have pictures up to show the end results of the season as soon as I can ...


----------



## thief (Sep 30, 2008)

gotta luv harvest time.


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

Well folks ... I finally got around to getting the pictures taken, edit and put up ... 
The height of the plant didn't change much from the last measurements ... so this is the yield tally ...
Blockhead X Love Potion #1 over 5ft 3 yield 2.25 oz
Big Bud ... about 4ft 3  ... 1.75 oz
Cheese X Fox47 .... 5ft 8 .... only 1.25 oz ... could tell that by the picture that's for sure!


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

Okay ... these next three ladies ... 
The Love Bud ... 3ft 7 ... yield ... 1.75 oz
The Northern Lights ... one was the unknown that was 4ft ... yield ... 1 oz
the second northern light was 3ft 8 ... yield ... 1.5 oz


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

Now the next two are the super silver haze ... turn out to be a very nice smoke ... great head buzz:hubba:
Super Silver Haze ... 3ft 5 .... yield ... 1.25 oz
Sweet tooth #3 ... was a hermie when sexed ... 80% female ...  despite warnings to kill her she regenerated and flowered into 100% female  6ft 8 .... yield ... 1.75 oz ... that 1.75 oz more than what I would have had if I'd killed her ... my hunch was right with this lady

This is the dried product after a week of hanging ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

Well it seems that you don't get much of a yield from a big plant ... I mean my best yield from one plant so far was 2.25 oz ... the sweet tooth, was over 6 feet yet I got less than 2 oz ... people say you can get several ounces from one plant ... but mine don't seem to want to produce a high yield ... but I am grateful for what I do get ... it's still more than I get in my closest ... plan to work on that to get a better yield ... 

Will be posting the last of the harvest in a couple of weeks ... 3 plants left ... I estimate a little over a pound of smoke from this year's outdoor grow ... last years 8 plants yield 11 ounces  ... so this years 12 will give me over a pound ... so that will be the "magic number" for my outdoor grow ... 12 plants ... for a little over a pound of good smoke ... I don't know what the bag seed plant will be like, if it's low quality ... I will try and make hash with it ... if it doesn't make good hash ... I will save it for my "light weight" friends ... for smoke for them ... I'm hoping it will be a good quality ... I'm thinking I'll get 1.5 to 1.75 oz from it ... :hubba:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous, ive been following this from the start, wow, 12.5 ounces so far


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

Actually it's 13.75 oz ... the Australian indica ... was 1.25 oz ... that was the real yield ... it was still a bit wet before ... so it was only 1.25 ... so all my plants yield an ounce or better ... but only one ... so far  ... over 2 ounces ... but I am happy with the results ... a pound of good smoke is nothing to sneeze at :giggle:... I wish I could keep it all ... but I must make ends meet some how ... :confused2:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 5, 2008)

I would be delighted to get an ounce per plant, some people say you should get a 1/4lb per plant, not in wet England as an outside grower you dont :rofl:


----------



## andy52 (Oct 5, 2008)

the plant i just harvested,i only got 1.75 ozs off of her.i feel like i will get lots more from the ones flowering now.yes,i did bring them back home,lol


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

:ciao: Andy that's wonderful:yay:I'm so glad you didn't have to kill your girls ... I'm sending good energy your way  ... I hope everything works out for you ... eace:

 ... I may not be getting a quarter pound per plant ... but an ounce or more, but less than two is better than nothing at all ... I figure I will get a little over a pound when it's all said and done ... and that's a pound more than I would have had if I didn't grow :confused2:... I don't know what I would do if I couldn't grow ... :shocked::doh::cry:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2008)

Some of the most beautiful plants i've seen on here. Sorry i've been missing the show.


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks ... I did do better than last year ... looking forward to next year!


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 5, 2008)

God ... I was checking out Old Hippie's grow ... he had 11 plants ... I had 12 ... I will get about 18 oz ... he will get 66oz (dry) or more!  Dang! I just don't get it!  I just don't get it!  I know he had plants that were 10 feet or more ... but my 6'8" Swt#3 only yield me 1.75 oz!  66oz from 11 plants!  Wish I knew how to produce yields like that!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 6, 2008)

hello rebel. sorry i missed your grow. just caught up on it. . nice job.
i've got a question for you. i noticed in several of your pics', that you were growing amongst poison sumac. in one pic, the sumac buds were hanging directly over your plant. i'm wondering if there are any medical implications from this? people allergic to this have some pretty nasty reactions. if i accidently get this in my burn pile, and my g/f gets a whiff of the smoke from it, it's a guaranteed trip to the emergency room. her respiratory system shuts down. sooo, i'm wondering, do you have any allergies to sumac, oak, or ivy? is it possible to have pollen from these nuisance plants, transferred to your mj?  i'm asking because i have quite a large patch of sumac 'out back', that would be great cover for my mj. any input on this would be helpful. btw, very nice grow... bb...


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 6, 2008)

:ciao: ... nope ... as far as I know I'm not allergic to the sumac ... and some of the buds of the sumac fell on the plants, but were easily washed off ... I also avoid the sumac buds because I know they are poisonous  ... same with oak and ivy ... but I haven't had any problem growing next to them ... and they do provide excellent cover ... :hubba:

Thanks ... but old hippie is the man when in comes to yield ... God ... I wish I could get that ... I would be set for the whole year!


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay folks ... I just took the last pictures of the remaining three ladies ... hopefully they came out clear ... I will be pulling them tonight for the record ... so I can use the notes of this grow for a reference for next year's grow ... 
... As soon as I finish editing the pictures I will put them up ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi folks ... well ... the season is now at an end ... all the ladies have been harvest ... and are being enjoyed as I type ... 

Well folks I don't know ... considering OH has one plant less than I and got about 110 oz ... to my 17 or so ... final weight next week ... I average about 1.5 oz per plant ... that's not very good considering I've have had plants indoors that produced 3/4 oz per plant ... I'm not sure it's worth the stress and I don't understand why my yields are so low ... I mean look at my girls ... they are healthy and strong ...why the low yield? ... well here are the last of the pictures ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 15, 2008)

Here are a few close shots ... the bag seed and the electric blue ladies ...


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 15, 2008)

The final height for the one electric blue was 6ft5 while the other EB was 6ft2 and the bag seed was 5ft10 ... the stem got kinda thick ... compared to my indoor ladies ... from the looks of it I will get no more than I did from the other girls ... sure am scratching my head over this ... I just don't get it ...   OH got an average of 10 oz per plant ... why can't I get at least 4 per plant? ... I feed ... but I didn't use superthrive ... I must work on the problem ... if I can't get better yields from 6 foot plus plants than 1.75 then I need to reduce the stress and stick to indoors ...work on improving the yield there ... :confused2:

Will make the final post when I have the final yield ... until then ... :ciao:


----------



## GrowRebel (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay ... here is the final count ... I got a total of 19.75 oz total ... from 12 plants ... an average of 1.65 oz per plant ... my highest yielding plant which was 6'5" and 5'10" tall ... 2.25 oz ... my least yield from a 4' plant was 1 oz ... 
... well I am grateful for what I did get, but I must work on yields ... I just don't understand why healthy beautiful ladies that get plenty of sun produce so little bud ... apparently I'm not the only one that is stumped by my poor yields ...  This year I fed way more than last ... yet ... I didn't get that much more ... the average for the 8 plants I grew last year was 1.44 oz .... not much difference .... could it be the frequent rains we got had something to do with it?  I don't know ... but I didn't get much better yields ... have to figure out what to do ... 
... anyway thanks to those that took the time to check out this year's grow ... I hope all went well with others that grew this year ... 
Peace out ... :hubba:


----------

